# gas odor in oil?



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

Just got back from getting some minor things done on the car for winter. While there I asked for an oil change. The shop owner notices that the oil smells heavily of gasoline (checking it out myself I noticed that the oil looked about right, but just smelt like fuel.) :yikes: After asking "did you change your oil in the last 3000?" I confirm that I did, in fact the car was prematurely serviced.

The owner suggested that I'm letting the car idle too long before pulling out in the morning. Also he could tell that I'm driving the car less frequently than in the recent past. Anyway he told me to get the oil done at 2500 mi next time and/or get the oil changed every three months regardless of mileage. Good advice; anyone else have any suggestions/experiences? The car is pushing 10 years old, but I think a BMW should hold up for at least 20 no sweat! :thumbup: 

Jordan


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

I would investigate this gas smell further. A mechanical issue such as a bad thermostat, coolant temp sender, or leaky injector could cause excess gas to wash down the cylinder walls. That could cause premature piston ring and cylinder bore wear. Excess gas in the oil reduces viscocity which can cause bearing problems.


Ed


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Except, once the oil gets to temperature, the gas should boil off.

In the days of radial aircraft engines they had a system that added gas to the oil just before shutdown to thin it out for the next start.

I would have the compression checked, including a leakdown check.

Also do an oil analysis (www.blackstone-labs.com).

Changing the oil more often won't help.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *Except, once the oil gets to temperature, the gas should boil off.
> 
> In the days of radial aircraft engines they had a system that added gas to the oil just before shutdown to thin it out for the next start.
> 
> ...


I had the odor in my first oil change and did experiencing ~ 1/2 gallon coolant loss in 14,000 miles. Had compression test done by dealer and they found no issues:dunno:


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

jordanLINY said:


> * (snip) . . . the oil looked about right, but just smelt like fuel *
> 
> Sounds like wash-down from too rich a mixture over an extended period of time ---- or a leak.
> 
> * The owner suggested that I'm letting the car idle too long before pulling out in the morning. Also he could tell that I'm driving the car less frequently than in the recent past. Anyway he told me to get the oil done at 2500 mi next time and/or get the oil changed every three months regardless of mileage. Good advice; anyone else have any suggestions/experiences? The car is pushing 10 years old, but I think a BMW should hold up for at least 20 no sweat! *


Your are warming up your car incorrectly, and that may be related to the problem. BMW recommends that the car be warmed up by driving it ---- although gently ---- to get it warmed up. It warms up MUCH faster that way, which is important because time spent in cold operation is when wear takes place. Changing the oil sooner may only mask a more serious problem.

Has the car flooded during an attempted start-up recently? That could do it.

Smell your oil now that you've changed it and driven a few times. If it smells like gas already, you have a problem --- like an injector leak.

Meanwhile, change your warm-up routine to follow BMW's recommendation.


----------



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

*sh*t! I think it's an injector leak!*

Well, I "sniffed" the oil this morning while the car was warm not running (after driving about 5 mi or so). It smelt of gas, but not as strongly as before. I dropped a bit of the oil onto my hand and rolled it around -- the viscosity of the oil did not seem that different, though it was dripping slightly. :thumbdwn: :bawling: :banghead: Looks like it's back to the shop. This is my only car; so I don't have many options other than leaning on my parents to get to work (I'm a youngin') Maxin' out the credit, maxin' out the credit 

I'm glad I decided to change the oil early! Thanks for the tips.


----------

